

Document Management - Can "Knowledge Tree Live" move it to the cloud? - FluidDjango
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2009/07/knowledgetreelive-can-document.php

======
ExJournalist
Well, document management is free to move to the cloud.

But to the users it sure isn't (for many of commercial solutions). Consider
(from the OP):

"According to the company's price list on-premise version of Knowledge Tree
has an annual fee of $2,400 for a 20-user license at the basic level. The most
basic SaaS version is $2,950 for 10 users, and is limited to 50 GB of storage"

What about small-time users? How about a small-sized offering?

Better yet: some open source solutions?

